# Webinars



## Parks37 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just found out yesterday that I passed my exam and I have been awarded a free webinar. I have never attended any kind of webinar and I am wondering are they only broadcasted at the times specified? The one that I am  interested in starts at 11am Mountain time....I will be at work.

Are all of the Webinars mainly broadcasted during the day??

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Faith C Taylor (Jul 31, 2010)

I did my free Webinar when it was on demand...meaning it was already broadcasted.  I watched it on a Saturday and was able to print out the slides and notes.


----------



## Parks37 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, Thanks for the reply Faith. I really appreciate it!


----------

